# DIY cynder block stand



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Im thinking of making a cynder block stand for my 75 gallon. So basically my question is how would I do this?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

id say get you 15 blocks..make 3 rows of 5..depends on how high you want the tank to be..then go to the lumbar store,home depot,lowes or menards and have them cut you a pieace thats 1/2'' thick and around 48-50'' long piece of wood..theres a few types i cant remember off hand the names..and put it on the cinder blocks..the cover them with a sheet or something if you dont want them to show..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You could probually do less then that on the blocks, but thats pretty much how i would do it..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have actually seen nice wooden frames made around the blocks as well to enhance appearance.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

What about this? There would be 18 blocks good or bad?
http://img317.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled7dj.png


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

its all a matter of prefrence how many blocks bro..it depends if you want the tank to be high..medium or low to the ground..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

That looks decent as far as the block goes. You can use lintels for support up top.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

you really wont need that many blocks. They are normally 18x8x8" blocks if I remember correctly, and with a 75 Gal you wouldnt need a support in the middle just one at either end and then a wooden frame for the tank to sit on.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> you really wont need that many blocks. They are normally 18x8x8" blocks if I remember correctly,* and with a 75 Gal you wouldnt need a support in the middle just one at either end and then a wooden frame for the tank to sit on.*
> [snapback]1138979[/snapback]​


thats what I would do.........


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> you really wont need that many blocks. They are normally 18x8x8" blocks if I remember correctly, and with a 75 Gal you wouldnt need a support in the middle just one at either end and then a wooden frame for the tank to sit on.
> [snapback]1138979[/snapback]​


wooden frame you mean to hide the blocks and make it look like a wood stand?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > you really wont need that many blocks. They are normally 18x8x8" blocks if I remember correctly, and with a 75 Gal you wouldnt need a support in the middle just one at either end and then a wooden frame for the tank to sit on.
> ...


No the wooden frame sits on top of the cyclinder blocks, and the tank sits on that.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> you really wont need that many blocks. They are normally 18x8x8" blocks if I remember correctly, and with a 75 Gal you wouldnt need a support in the middle just one at either end and then a wooden frame for the tank to sit on.
> [snapback]1138979[/snapback]​


craig..we can make the wooden frame from scratch right? or does it have to be one of those kicken type ones with 3-4'' height at the edges?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

by wooden frame I just mean a couple of lengths of wood (something like 2x2 or 3x3) that will run the length of the tank from one support to the other with a piece of wood every 5" or so.

You could add a wooden frame to the front and sides after for cosmetic reasons but that wouldnt be structural at all.

I'll be making mine for a 150 and 180Gal tank in about a week so if you can wait that long for pics then I can show you!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> by wooden frame I just mean a couple of lengths of wood (something like 2x2 or 3x3) that will run the length of the tank from one support to the other with a piece of wood every 5" or so.
> 
> You could add a wooden frame to the front and sides after for cosmetic reasons but that wouldnt be structural at all.
> 
> ...


will be looking forward to it..thanx man


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I personally think you should just go to the hardware store and spend $30 on some wood and build one. It would be MUCH lighter and easire to move than friggin' 15 cynder blocks. you would only need 2x4's for a sturdy stand for a 75...I've only got 6 4x4's on my 300 gallon!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> I personally think you should just go to the hardware store and spend $30 on some wood and build one. It would be MUCH lighter and easire to move than friggin' 15 cynder blocks. you would only need 2x4's for a sturdy stand for a 75...I've only got 6 4x4's on my 300 gallon!
> [snapback]1139553[/snapback]​










I would use wood for a 75G, but if your not the most practical then blocks are so much easier!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think you should just go to the hardware store and spend $30 on some wood and build one. It would be MUCH lighter and easire to move than friggin' 15 cynder blocks. you would only need 2x4's for a sturdy stand for a 75...I've only got 6 4x4's on my 300 gallon!
> ...


Or if you suck with carpentry like me. Lucky my one friend and my grandfather are like master carpenters.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Well after reading a bunch of threads on DIY stands mad out of wood I think I might try it







. If I was just to get all the lumber cut at home depot for me and then just screw it together would that work? Do I need wood glue and brackets? I might go with a 120 gallon instead of a 75 so would the stand be the same way or would I need brackets andwood glue? Also should I go with 2x4s or 4x4s?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

steve15 said:


> Well after reading a bunch of threads on DIY stands mad out of wood I think I might try it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that will be fine, if you like Ill take pictures of just my wood frame 90 gallon stand, very easy, all you really need is a miter saw, box of screws and the lumber.For the top board you could have them long cut it for you if you dont have a table saw...


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

> Yeah that will be fine, if you like Ill take pictures of just my wood frame 90 gallon stand, very easy, all you really need is a miter saw, box of screws and the lumber.For the top board you could have them long cut it for you if you dont have a table saw...


That would be great if you could take some pictures.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

steve15 said:


> > Yeah that will be fine, if you like Ill take pictures of just my wood frame 90 gallon stand, very easy, all you really need is a miter saw, box of screws and the lumber.For the top board you could have them long cut it for you if you dont have a table saw...
> 
> 
> That would be great if you could take some pictures.
> [snapback]1140173[/snapback]​


ok Steve, this is just a basic wood frame stand...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

View attachment 71428


You would just need to do some measurements up before you hit lowes or home depot, and figure out the lenghes of your wood, and even have them cut it for you.If you have a miter saw, you could have them long cut the top piece of plywood for you, and use the miter saw to cut your 2x4 and 4x4 post, and get a box of screws.

the trick is getting your measurements, and looking over the 2x4, because they come in so many different sizes from 6' up to 14'.It doesnt get any more basic then this for a wood frame stand...

good luck


----------

